# Dogs on the furniture?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm just curious, what are the rules (if there are any) about dogs on the furniture in your house?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The dogs can get on whatever furniture they want in our house. 
The exception is Champ, because I got him when I was living in my mom's house, and she did not allow dogs on the couch, so I respected her rule and trained him to stay off, and he's just always followed that rule, though if he were to jump up with us now, he would be in no "trouble."

ETA: I can't even fathom annie being banished from our bed. Princess needs her beauty sleep! lol


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My house is my dogs' house. They're my children, and if I'm going to let other children on my couches, and other people who don't live here on my couches, then my dogs, who DO live here, should be allowed on them as well. XD​


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks like we are at 100% so far. Dogs are allowed anywhere they want!!
I said it before, the life of a dog is great! Especially when your pawrents are on THIS forum!! :biggrin:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Being that Felix uses ME as furniture, and I'm allowed on the couch- then yes he is up there as well 
Delilah is a good girl and "asks" or whines before jumping up though, usually... unless I'm alseep :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The girls are allowed wherever BUT they have to be respectful of that right. They must listen to us when we tell them to get off.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> The girls are allowed wherever BUT they have to be respectful of that right. They must listen to us when we tell them to get off.


Ah, we have that rule too. Off means off. 

I can not imagine watching tv or a movie and not having my dogs cuddled up on the couch with me. 

In fact, the thought of a day without dogs is so depressing to me, I have no idea how people can do it.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've taught Brady to "ask permission" to get on the furniture. He's only allowed up when I'm on it, and only if I say it's ok. I taught him to come and sit in front of me. If I want him up then I'll pat the couch and say "up" if not then I'll say "go" and that means to go lay down somewhere else.

So I guess it's kind of a 50/50 for this house. :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Unos favorite past time is sleeping on the couch when I'm away, I dont have a problem with it and he's very respectful when I ask him to move aside, he always complies.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

They're our kids so they have every right to the furniture as we do. As long as they respect that right and listen when they're told to get off :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey and Akasha snuggle with us in bed, and under the covers every night. Its just a Dane thing LOL

The other two girls are not that cuddly and will come up for morning snuggles before we get out of bed!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Bailey and Akasha snuggle with us in bed, and under the covers every night. Its just a Dane thing LOL
> 
> The other two girls are not that cuddly and will come up for morning snuggles before we get out of bed!


Annie is the same way. Has to have her head on he pillow, and tucked in. The others could care less about cuddles. Chesney doesn't even like to lay on blankets, and Grissom is too independent (erh. and arrogant) to submit himself to affection. lol


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Our dogs are allowed on any furnature EXCEPT the new couch and love seat in the living room (we don't go in the living room much) and they aren't allowed on the bed. They know about both the rules and there isn't a problem.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen is allowed on anything, but he prefers my bed. Occasionally he will want to get on the couch, but gets off and prefers the floor or my bed. He too knows to get off when I say off.


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

When I got Showa I had a townhouse with just the two of us. I didn't have much furniture there...in the living room I had a sofa and an oversized arm chair, and the arm chair was his, and he could hop up on it whenever he wanted. He was rarely anywhere other than that chair unless he was eating or playing. lol He was allowed up on the sofa if I invited him up, and he would ask sometimes if he felt lonely, but knew not to hop up without me telling him to. Same with the bed, I would let him up, but he couldn't hop up as he pleased. Every night he'd sit and wait for me to get settled, then I'd invite him up and he'd hop up and lay with me for a few minutes, then get bored and hop back down. lol He knew the bed and the sofa were mine.

Our living situation has changed since then though, and I'm now in a house with a roommate where the only furniture that's mine is in my bedroom, and Showa's chair is in storage. I'll let him up on the bed every now and then, but other than that he knows not to get up on any furniture.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll be the first to post that my dogs aren't allowed on any furniture! :biggrin: 

Having lived with a Rottweiler and a Pointer I got tired of having to sticky roll white hair off black clothes and black hair off white clothes when leaving the house. I also would get embarassed when guests would get up to leave and have dog hair all over their backs! LOL! 

Needless to say, there are strategic dog beds placed all over the house and Lucky's kennel is complete with several blankets and pillows. I don't think she minds not being allowed on the furniture too much....:wink::biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> I don't think she minds not being allowed on the furniture too much....:wink::biggrin:


Our Danes would die without furniture access LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Having lived with a Rottweiler and a Pointer I got tired of having to sticky roll white hair off black clothes and black hair off white clothes when leaving the house. I also would get embarassed when guests would get up to leave and have dog hair all over their backs! LOL!


I entirely see this point, and understand why some people don't allow pets on furniture because of it. We have a leather couch, which I hated at first, I'm really not a leather person, but now, with 4 dogs and a cat, it's a godsend. 

I'm always covered in dog hair, anyway, from rolling all over the floor and wrestling with them, it makes no difference. lol.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The dogs are always in the same room as I am, they follow me wherever I go so, if I'm in the T.V. room they are on each side of me on the covered couch, or if I'm in the computer room they are either in a crate with the door open or on the floor on a blanket. Bed time is on the bed beside me, Leo covered up like a baby with his head on a pillow and Cayenne so close to me I'm usually almost off the bed by morning. Kenzie stays in the crate at night because she's up and down up and down. Dogs are not allowed on the leather couch and chair in the living room but we never sit in there anyway.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

He's allowed anywhere he wants to go, at anytime. So are the two cats.


----------



## dahonam (Mar 12, 2010)

My dog is not allowed on ANY of my furniture in the house. When i'm in the family room watching tv, she has a blanket directly behind the sofa where she likes to lay on and sleep. When I'm in my bedroom, she will usually lie on the carpet and hang out, or if its bedtime she will go in her crate. She prefers the carpeted floors anyways. Half the time during the day, she wanders around the house where light shines through windows and lays in the sun. Once the sun moves to another window, she goes and lays on the floor there. The first night I brought her home, she jumped on my sofa. She learned very quickly that my furniture was off limits to her. In the month or so of me having her, she has jumped on my sofa 1 time, and my bed 1 time; both times she got off pretty quickly and hasn't done it again since. Not being mean or anything, I just don't like my pets on my expensive furniture.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess I am a big meanie, but my pets are NOT allowed on my furniture.
Period.
End of story.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a sweatshirt I wear and it says ~

The Dogs in this house Rule and one more that says
No outfit is complete without a few dog hairs.

They both apply in my home! And I have told my kids that ~sorry , but that meal comes with the dog hair for free! They laugh and roll their eyes at me haha! as I say juST pick it off! ummm not all meals come with the free dog hair though! 

My dogs have their own beds on the floor and they have the couch which gets very crowded as dogs and people sit on it and they sleep on beds! Gee are they spoiled!!!!!!!!!!! Ummmm spoiled Rotten yes and why not!!!!!!!!!!They only are here with us being our wonderful companions who love us unconditionally for a short time! They deserve the good life! And they make us happy here so they get to be on the couches and the beds!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chows and Lhasa's are not particularly snuggly animals. They could get on our furniture, but they don't want to. Every morning after breakfast, we get on the floor and they climb in my lap and have 'snuggle time'. But they definetly don't want to be held and snuggled on a lap in a chair or couch. In fact, if you pick either one up and hold them on the furniture, they will struggle to get down...... all of our chows and lhasa's have been that way.

On the other hand, they both lay on top of my feet on their blankets at night while we watch tv so I can't move....so they have to be touching me, just on their own terms. 

Now my son's two dogs, the boxer and chihuahua, are both on the couch and in our laps at all times. I've never seen such needy dogs! The boxer will actually push you off the couch and take it for himself!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

my munchkin is allowed on anything I own. she does listen when i tell her to get off so thats a good thing. the fun part is when friends come over and she fights them for her spot on the couch haha. but like someone else said, its her home more than my friends so i usually laugh for a good 10 minutes before telling her to get off. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs earn the privilege of getting on the furniture and our bed.

first rule. don't pee in the house.

second rule. don't pee on the furniture or the bed.

after that, they need to respect the 'excuse me' command which means they need to allow another human to occupy the space they are in.

if said human wants to share space, that is up to the human...we have leather furniture with blankies on them, plus dog beds every ten feet....

and, they sleep under the covers with us. 

we are owned by our dogs.


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine are allowed on all with "the rules too"

All of our dogs have cusioned crate for sleeping and while we are not home but other than that they can have a sit anywhere - what really helps is I have 2 standard poodles who do not shed so hair is not an issue. BUT they do have thick feet pads that collect lots of goodies so I try to once over those before they jump up anywhere.

The poms - do shed but I also have leather and it is great to minimize the dog hair:biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Grace is welcomed to sit/lay any where she wishes. She runs very hot, so most often she can be found on the leather chairs or the hardwood floor. She sleeps between us at night, again, until she gets too hot! I must say, after all the years of dog hair, it is nice to have a non-shedder!:smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I'm just curious, what are the rules (if there are any) about dogs on the furniture in your house?


Linsey,

My Dogs sleep with me on a pillow top mattress every night. Probably about sums it up :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> I've taught Brady to "ask permission" to get on the furniture. He's only allowed up when I'm on it, and only if I say it's ok. I taught him to come and sit in front of me. If I want him up then I'll pat the couch and say "up" if not then I'll say "go" and that means to go lay down somewhere else.



^^^ Exactly the same at my house. The only place where my dogs are not allowed is on my bed. I simply cannot get any sleep when dogs are on my bed. They all sleep in my bedroom, but on their own doggie pillows near my bed.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

They're aloud on the furniture and the bed. They're our children. :smile:


----------

